# Toll Prices For I 44 From Okla City To Springfield???



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Any one know the toll charge to do this stretch of road, any grades I need to know about and if so any other route you might suggest???

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rob,

I just took I-44 from OK City through Tulsa to Springfield on my way to Branson last month. If I remember correctly, the tolls were about 4-6 dollars each time. I think we paid three or four times. I might be mistaken but something like that. No big deal. No trouble; the toll booths are easily accessible with your Outback. No significant grades on that stretch of highway, either.

Now, if you're heading south at Springfield toward Branson, be prepared for some fairly steep grades. You're heading into some of the Ozarks. Not bad, though.

Depending upon where you're heading, there are few options for routes, unless you want to go through every little town between OK City and Springfield. The Turnpikes are the way to go.

Enjoy your trip.

Mark


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Rob,
> 
> I just took I-44 from OK City through Tulsa to Springfield on my way to Branson last month. If I remember correctly, the tolls were about 4-6 dollars each time. I think we paid three or four times. I might be mistaken but something like that. No big deal. No trouble; the toll booths are easily accessible with your Outback. No significant grades on that stretch of highway, either.
> 
> ...


Thannks Mark,

Getting near the end of our excursion so we needed to Budget what kind of cash we will need. In Bryce Canyon right now and just planning our trip home. Many thanks for the quick reply!

cheers,
Rob


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's a table of their tolls: http://www.pikepass.com/maps/charts/turner.htm


----------

